# honda g200 carb??



## jeffjones (Apr 13, 2004)

Have an old go-kart with a Honda G200 side card engine. Starts when I put starter fluid or a little gas in the carb, but runs and stops. Checked for obvious: float bowl clean, carb cleaner, newer gas, etc. ANy ideas and where to get parts or a new carb. Sat for 8 years...but no gas in it.


Jeff Flagstaff, AZ :freak:


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

oooooo, kinda hard to say on parts. have you tried contacting jacksmallengines.com? they may have something. if not, try a local honda ATV dealership. they may be able to find something for you.


----------



## jeffjones (Apr 13, 2004)

*Thanks*

Any idea what parts or adjustments on the thing. FLoat and jet seem fine.?


----------



## jeffjones (Apr 13, 2004)

I've found a few parts, but wondering what I might need or adjust othe than float and jet, 2 gaskets?


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

since i'm not familiar with that model, i cant tell you much other than make sure all the gaskets are good, everything is clean, etc. sorry i cant help more.


----------



## dannyboy44 (Apr 5, 2005)

i have the exact same problem, i know this is an old thread so sorry for the bump but does anyone have any information out there? thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

have you checked the float to make sure it isn't sinking.


----------



## dannyboy44 (Apr 5, 2005)

i originally cleaned the carb but i missed a jet so i cleaned it again really well and it did the trick, thanks for the help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that sometimes is the problem, most forget the jets, but when it comes down to it, never just spray it down thinking it'll fix it, ya gotta dig into it, which to me is more fun


----------

